# How do I get a 1099 from Rasier from 2015



## pClark (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm having a problem with the IRS and need all my paperwork to respond to them. I have everything except my 1099. Is there a simple way of getting one. I haven't driven in over a year and am not currently active.

Any suggestions?

TIA 

P

Found my own answer. Logged into my old UBER account and there it was. Duh!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

pClark said:


> Found my own answer. Logged into my old UBER account and there it was. Duh


With skills like that, you should be working for the IRS!



pClark said:


> I'm having a problem with the IRS


On a serious note though, what is the IRS questioning, are they arguing your mileage deduction?


----------

